# Elvis Costello



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

So Elvis Costello has been involved with classical artists (Anne Sophie von Otter, Brodsky Quartet etc) for years.

However i'm a huge fan of his other work. His lyrics are complex, layered and i hear fresh ideas in them even 20 years after first listening.
I particularly love the King of America album, This Years Model and this week ive been revisiting Imperial Bedroom (though i have about 25 of his records).

Funny enough since i made my classical plunge ive lost a little love for a lot of my old music, but Elvis C is still up there for me.

Any other fans?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

He's long been someone I've liked, although never a top favorite. King of America is probably my favorite album too, but I like his angry, early stuff as well. 

A couple weeks ago, I listened to Spike for the first time in decades. Not a great album, but has some good stuff on it. Lots of nostalgia for me.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I kind of liked his initial punk albums (with songs like Watching the Detectives and others), but I never followed him.


----------

